# Weak Moment, bought Some Gulp Minnows - Now What?



## FishingCop (Apr 29, 2010)

Ha, was at Cabella's today and in a weak moment, gave out $20 for a bucket of Gulp Minnows (3" natural silver/gray color).

Now what???????? Put them on a small wire aberdeen hook, on a jig head, or slip bobber or drop shot?? What's the best way to present them? Just like I would a live minnow, I assume, but with a little pole/line action since they don't swim themselves (they should swim themselves for the cost of them, don't you think???


----------



## ACarbone624 (Apr 29, 2010)

#1 aberdeen hook under a bobber reeled in slowly does the trick for me. I suppose you could use a jighead also.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Apr 30, 2010)

Whatever you do, DO NOT, and I repeat DO NOT use them on a "drop shot" rig. Smallmouth bass have a tendancy to attempt to eat any small gulp minnows fished in said manner. No one should have to deal with that... EVER!


----------



## FishingCop (Apr 30, 2010)

bAcKpAiN said:


> Whatever you do, DO NOT, and I repeat DO NOT use them on a "drop shot" rig. Smallmouth bass have a tendancy to attempt to eat any small gulp minnows fished in said manner. No one should have to deal with that... EVER!



hum, sage advice, I'll be sure to remember it in the future


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Apr 30, 2010)

Come to think of it, you might just want to ship them to me to keep you from trouble.


----------



## FishingCop (Apr 30, 2010)

bAcKpAiN said:


> Come to think of it, you might just want to ship them to me to keep you from trouble.




You're a real pal, great to have friends like you! Thanks for your offer, but, I don't want to put you out any or impose on your generosity :lol: :lol:


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Apr 30, 2010)

Haha, thanks for the laughs. I needed a good chuckle today. 8) 

In all seriousness baits like that on a drop shot shine on bright bluebird days when you are after smallies. I have never used them rigged any other way. I would guess they would woulk on a light wire hook with a splitshot up the line as well especially in shallow water. But the dropshot, it should be illegal.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 1, 2010)

Fish them as you would any other soft plastic. They work well in both fresh and salt. i like to use them on a tandem rig with a jig head, or as a teaser in front of a swimming plug.


----------

